# 95 maxima gl oil leak



## alexj2469 (Oct 24, 2005)

I've had an oil leak for about 1.5 years. Even though it's not major spillage, at least 4 drops of oil leaks out. I think the oil leak is causing the detoriation of my belts. I've had belts on my pulley snap twice within a year. I had two people look at it. for some reason they ' cannot ' find the oil leak. do you have any suggestions


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

if you have pictures that would be a start. If someone already looked at the car there no sense in giving suggestions cause mostlikely the suggestions have already been inspected. :showpics: would help us, so we can help you.

p.s. by the belt having oil, the oil leak is obviously on the left side of the engine (looking at it from the front) cause thats where the belts are. Also it would help if you lets us know what people or you have already checked.


----------



## hot4maximas (Oct 27, 2005)

DRUNKHORSE said:


> if you have pictures that would be a start. If someone already looked at the car there no sense in giving suggestions cause mostlikely the suggestions have already been inspected. :showpics: would help us, so we can help you.
> 
> p.s. by the belt having oil, the oil leak is obviously on the left side of the engine (looking at it from the front) cause thats where the belts are. Also it would help if you lets us know what people or you have already checked.


Do you happen to have a list of ecu codes for the 95 maxima? Having stalling issues.


----------



## hot4maximas (Oct 27, 2005)

*F.Y.I.*



alexj2469 said:


> I've had an oil leak for about 1.5 years. Even though it's not major spillage, at least 4 drops of oil leaks out. I think the oil leak is causing the detoriation of my belts. I've had belts on my pulley snap twice within a year. I had two people look at it. for some reason they ' cannot ' find the oil leak. do you have any suggestions


I had an oil leak for about 5 months that got worse. I took it to one place and they told me it was the oil pan, quoted me a price and I said no way. Happen to have a friend work at a shop that told me he can replace that "if it was the oil pan" for much less than they would charge. It turned out, the oil leak was as far under the engine as it could possibly be. They had to take my engine apart to find the leak. Cost me more in labor, but it fixed the problem for good.


----------

